# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Дороги Новосибирска

## Wowik

http://video.mail.ru/mail/voskresenska/2/3.html

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Хыхыхы. Ад  ::

----------


## ST

вроде это новороссийск, а не новосибирск...   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

да... не рассолили?

----------

